# Best Advice < 3 months old >



## Pj&Joji (Jun 23, 2020)

Hi there I am new to this Forum. 

PJ is a now three month old pigeon that I raise since she was four days old. 
Where ever we went PJ always came along no matter if it was at the beach to relatives or friends homes. She loves going for walks around the block with the dog. Within the past three weeks she’s gone off on three flights. The first one she came back before dark. The second two, she came back half an hour before the storm rolled in. 
There is a small flock of pigeons around our neighbourhood which they come to visit 2 to 3 times a day. PJ and the flock are content with each other I have seen them fly around together and feed. 
I allow PJ to come in and out whenever she wants. 

My question is I would just like some of your input on what the best way for PJ is now. Should I get her a mate so that they’re safe or together as a pair or she would be fine with the flocks of neighbourhood pigeons. Or best case scenario she picks up a meet and brings him back here. 

I know there’s also a chance where she may Completely abandon her home here. 

And also if anybody have ever been in this situation or something similar and would like to give me some suggestions or tips or input on any thing that would be great also I am a first time pigeon owner and I am learning as I go. 

Thank you so much for taking your time to read and write all your suggestions looking forward to hearing them.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Sounds like PJ has the best of both worlds, freedom to free fly and then also to return to your home for food. Just leave things the way they are. She will find a mate amongst the flock, might bring him back to your place.

If you want her to stay closeby, maybe you can put up a nest box for her in a sheltered spot where no predators can get to her. She will spend time in there calling for a mate and if one responds, they will probably have babies there.


----------



## Pj&Joji (Jun 23, 2020)

https://servimg.com/view/20240849/5#

Hey marina B.

Thanks so much for your tips and yes I build her a nest box but will be putting it up high underneath garbage roof. So far Pj likes her new outdoor loft.

Dunno how to insert pic but can view on the link above.


----------

